# Anything 'wrong' with this bike?



## Chatta25 (19 Jul 2016)

Looking for my first road bike (still). 
Came across this Merlin.

https://www.merlincycles.com/merlin-pr7-rs-road-bike-2017-93470.html

Seems awfully well specced for the price. Am i missing something? 

Feel free to suggest anything for me. Like i said im struggling to pick something. Scared i ll get ripped off haha.

My LBS is a specialized store would it better getting from a shop n not online?


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Jul 2016)

For £599 it's a great buy. Also worth looking at the Planet X website.


----------



## Doobiesis (19 Jul 2016)

The £599 price tag is an entry level road bike price, you would never get that groupset on a bigger make, so if it's your first bike I would go for it. It looks awesome. 

The only reason a bike manufacturer would put top spec on a bike that cheap is normally due to a cheaper frame.

Most manufacturers do it the other way round and you get a decent frame with low spec on everything else.

My theory is it's pretty much the only thing you can't change on a bike. Get the frame wrong, it changes everything. 

And I cannot emphasise enough how important it is NOT to buy online. Just don't do it! You have to be fitted to a road bike and that's so important - and free when you buy from shop. I had a Specialized as my first road bike and I hated it, sold it (at a loss) and bought a Giant Liv road bike and it's the most comfortable bike I've ever owned. Specialized have a tendency to make their frames super small, for tiny people! Didn't fit me and I'll never buy another one.


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Jul 2016)

Also worth looking at for £599.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXRT58ALRIV22/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-sram-rival-11-road-bike


----------



## lpretro1 (19 Jul 2016)

Doobiesis said:


> The £599 price tag is an entry level road bike price, you would never get that groupset on a bigger make, so if it's your first bike I would go for it. It looks awesome.
> 
> The only reason a bike manufacturer would put top spec on a bike that cheap is normally due to a cheaper frame.
> 
> ...



It's not the full 105 11spd groupset - the chainset is an inferior one - though ok and the brakes are Tektro which are not brill. Prob a b it on the heavy side weight wise. But at that price...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2016)

I bought a bike online but that was only because I was able to compare the frame geometry of the model on offer with my measurements from a bike fitting. Until you have got those measurements, I'd recommend a ride before you buy approach.


----------



## Chatta25 (20 Jul 2016)

Only problem is im no where near the merlin store, i am hours away. In this instance would it better taking the risk or moving onto something local. 

The allez sport & elite are both on sale i could look at them locally. Just not as good groupset.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jul 2016)

Merlin frames are made by Ridley , cracking bikes i have heard.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Merlin frames are made by Ridley , cracking bikes i have heard.



if that is true the frame will be nice

@Chatta25 have you ridden a road bike ?

if not why spend so much go and look 2nd hand locally and try a few to get an idea re sizes etc etc any honest seller should allow you to take it for a ride so you get the feel of it before making any decisions , i always try and encourage buyers to take one for a ride before handing over cash loads go on looks only ....

In fact if you are local to Wellingborough feel free to come and try a few even if only for size etc etc


----------



## wheresthetorch (20 Jul 2016)

cyberknight said:


> cracking bikes



Are they carbon, then?


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (20 Jul 2016)

For a first time bike,it looks the business .
I say go for it,and Merlin have a good rep for quality bikes.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (20 Jul 2016)

As already said give Merlin a try. They are a good firm to deal with and know what makes a good bike.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Merlin frames are made by Ridley...........


Not all of them - only some of the carbon ones, as far as I know.


----------



## Rooster1 (20 Jul 2016)

Looks sweet to me


----------



## montroseloon (20 Jul 2016)

Planet X is based in Sheffield if that is any help and closer


----------



## Nibor (20 Jul 2016)

montroseloon said:


> Planet X is based in Sheffield if that is any help and closer


they have a shop in Barnsley too


----------



## montroseloon (20 Jul 2016)

I have a RT58 with the 105 groupset and it is a nice bike, doesn't break the bank either with price. I was lucky as I knew from my last bike what size was needed. Remember to add £40-£50 for pedals


----------



## Chatta25 (20 Jul 2016)

No i havent ridden a road bike before. Just seeing it as an investment long term so thought something a bit dearer would be better in the long run. 

The merlin assistants have recommended me a size large based on my height ( 5,10.5) n leg (31).

Only thing putting me off is i have no idea how to set a bike up haha.

Im in Birmingham by the way.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (20 Jul 2016)

All you will need to do is straighten the handle bars and attach the pedals, which you will probably have to buy separately although cheapo plastic ones may be included. Loads of youtube vids on bike setup.


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2016)

montroseloon said:


> I have a RT58 with the 105 groupset and it is a nice bike, doesn't break the bank either with price. I was lucky as I knew from my last bike what size was needed. Remember to add £40-£50 for pedals


Or <£20 for M520 SPDs


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2016)

Chatta25 said:


> No i havent ridden a road bike before. Just seeing it as an investment long term so thought something a bit dearer would be better in the long run.
> 
> The merlin assistants have recommended me a size large based on my height ( 5,10.5) n leg (31).
> 
> ...


You could always get a local shop in Brum to help set up, good to start to build a relationship if clueless


----------



## ozboz (20 Jul 2016)

Looks a good buy at that price ,but shop around , I got a bargain last xmas off Chainreacton, ordered Friday , delivered Mon am


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Jul 2016)

Merlin have a good rep. A mate of mine used to work for them and has recommended them to me as being a good retailer.


----------

